Ask HN: How do you find ideas and inspiration for your next project? - iamrobschiavone
======
aicioara
I keep an "ideas folder". Some may call it an idea notebook. Every time I
think of something cool I add it there. The reality is that 90% of the content
is crap, but the rest of 10% is good enough for my next project.

For the ideas themselves, it's usually some pain point I have. A solution for
a personal pain point is a project. A solution for a pain point that I share
with thousands other people is a business.

I saw some people are motivated by curiosity: "I wonder how a music
synthesizer works, so I'll just build one myself", but that is not motivating
enough for me. I guess it depends from person to person.

